# Greetings from Aenjie and Louis! :D



## Aenjie (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello fellow cat lovers! 
We're here so Louis and I can share our experience with all of you, and we hope to hear of yours too. : )

Louis is a brownish-grey coloured two year old, with a slight overbite- his fangs stick out! 
I recently adopted him from a couple who could no longer care for him, and after just a month and a half, we've bonded so much, we're nearly inseparable ~

Here's my little vampire Louis!










He's quite small for his age, but ain't he a cutie!? <3​


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Welcome and yes he is a cutie.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome! Yes, he is adorable


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

He's a beautiful cat!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I've noticed that your stated location is "some where over the rainbow"
That term is often used here to refer to a pet that's died, as over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

What a darling little vampire!


----------



## Aenjie (Nov 15, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> I've noticed that your stated location is "some where over the rainbow"
> That term is often used here to refer to a pet that's died, as over the Rainbow Bridge.


Oh dear. I didn't realize that, I'm just a fan of the song.
Thank you for informing me, and I'll be sure to change it. : )​


----------

